
Show HN: Grape – The world’s most advanced team chat - yggl
https://chatgrape.com/en/
======
herbst
Any reason why i would use Grape instead of Slack?

I have multiple custom integrations, and a lot of Stocks ones which you
probably do not support. I would love to change and port my codes, but in the
end i trust Slack more as its nearly to big to fail, so my scripts most likely
longer useful.

God how much i would love a proper self hosted alternative -.-

~~~
reindeer
Did you have a look at Mattermost [1]? Seems to be a viable self-hosted
alternative to Slack and still growing, also seems get some major support from
organizations like Gitlab.

[1] [http://www.mattermost.org/](http://www.mattermost.org/)

~~~
sytse
Also consider RocketChat

~~~
herbst
It looks great! The Github mentions nothing about encryption tho

edit:// found it. No OTR support yet :/

